# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Описание вирусов: Hoax.Win32.Avgold.h

## Зайцев Олег

Мне последнее время в вопросах по AVZ задавали вопросы - что такое "Hoax" и что он делает (AVZ их ловит - отсюда и вопросы). Перевод термина "Hoax" буквально звучит как "обман; ложь, мистификация, неправда" и достаточно точно отражает суть его работы.
Рассмотрим типовой пример - Hoax.Win32.Avgold
Данный "зверь" состоит из единственного файла, который размещается в папке System32 и именую себя hookdump.exe. Размер файла - 36864 байта, он ничем не упакован. В момент запуска он копирует себя в System32\hookdump.exe и прописывается в автозапуске.
Проявляет он себя иконкой в виде красного креста в трее, при наведении на нее выскакивает сообщение "You computer is infected" и сообщением, что для защиты компьютера нужен антивирус. При щелчке по иконке открывается сайт хттп://www.antivirus-gold.com, где предлагается купить некий антивирус AntiVirus Gold за 30$. 
Собственно, в этом и стсоит суть этой программы - обманывать пользователя ... доверчивый пользователь может клюнуть и купить указанный продукт (причем говоря о заражении вирусом Hoax.Win32.Avgold не врет - компьютер действительно поражен этим самым Hoax.Win32.Avgold).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Xen

Отодрал я таки этот Аспак, которым упакован собственно АВГолд. Мать моя женщина... Такой базы (имена файлов) я давно не видел. Долго ржал =)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Отодрал я таки этот Аспак, которым упакован собственно АВГолд. Мать моя женщина... Такой базы (имена файлов) я давно не видел. Долго ржал =)


 Ну дык за 30$  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

Он еще и по названию на AVG фирмы Grisoft похож. Тот - действительно антивирус, не такая туфта.

 Вот кусочек из рекламы "среди своих". Орфография сохранена  :Smiley: .
-------------------------------------------------------------------
За каждую продажу антивирусного софта - 12$
За звонки нашего дайлера - Расценки

 После того как вы поставите наш айфрейм, в Ваши сайты - Вы активно начинаете собирать бумажки с американскими президентами. Hаши программы инсталлируются совершенно незаметным для серфера способом - это очень хорошо поднимает конверсию траффика.

 После установки дайлера на компьютер, через час он пытается дозвониться по номеру (за каждую минуты соединения Вы получаете разные начисления, в зависимости от сраны дозвона), если попытка оказалась безуспешной или пользователь оборвал соединение, то программа попытается набрать номер через час.
 Каждые 30 минут на компьютере серфера появляется табличка: Warning! Your computer is infected. Please click here to download free antivirus software. Hажав на неё, он скачивает Hаш антивирусный софт. Очень эффективный способ продавать Hаш антивирусный софт серферу и получать за это 12$.

 Who is who
 Среднее отношение скачиваний антивирусного софта к продажам составляет 1:159.
Отношение звонков к скачиванию дайлер-программы 1:34.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

